# Thick discharge from toddlers nose (sorry-abit gross!)



## Frangipan (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi!

My DD is very nearly 3 and for the past couple of months has had a really thick, green discharge from her nose. Its like a constant runny nose but not very runny! (sorry   !)She is otherwise very healthy. She has started snoring at night but this is probably because her nose is bocked. I am reluctant to go to the GP as it seems trivial. Any thoughts?  Thankyou very much

Angela xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi angela given that she is well otherwise the only thing i can think of is maybe she has put something up there! Like a bead or something like that so although it sounds trivial it might just be worth a trip to your gp so that he/she can have a quick look, the only other thing i can think of is her adenoids, if they are quite large they cause a bit of a blockage and cause snoring and sometimes a snotty nose

Let me know how you get on.

Nic


----------



## Frangipan (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Nic

Thankyou for your swift reply. We will go to the GP. Wouldn't be at all surprised to find out she's put something up there   !!

Thanks again

Angela xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

no problem let me know how you get on

Nic


----------

